# Rollei 6006?



## dcrowephoto (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi all! First post here, trying to obtain some information 

I recently inherited a Rollei 6006 kit that is in excellent condition from my wife's grandfather. He travelled the world taking pictures back in the film days (100,000 slides to prove it!) and this was one of the last cameras he bought - but he rarely used it.

I don't know anything about this style of camera and was hoping somebody could help me out with setting it up, where to buy film/get it processed, etc, and how much of a value it might have?

Thanks so much!


----------



## dots (Oct 22, 2011)

This one? 
ROLLEI 6006 modII 6x6 SLR - RPS Forum

What lens does yours have?


----------



## dcrowephoto (Oct 22, 2011)

Its a Rollei 2.8 80mm, but I also have a teleconvertor and something that is 34mm....not exactly sure what it is. Looks like some form of extender.

For some reason it won't let me post pictures, but here's the link to my camera from flickr. 

Rollei 6006 - a set on Flickr


----------



## dots (Oct 22, 2011)

Yes, the 34mm thing appears to be an extension, to allow closer focus than otherwise, with the 80mm.

(As per this guys post, in a Flickr group...)

Flickr: Discussing SOLD!!! - Selling a Rolleiflex 6006 system and a Mamiya 6 w/75 - 3.5 in Medium Format

Maybe he would be ok with you messaging him, as well as getting input from this forum (?)

cheers,


----------



## compur (Oct 22, 2011)

dcrowephoto said:


> hoping somebody could help me out with setting it up, where to buy film/get it processed...?



Owners manual here.

It uses 120 and 220 film which can be purchased from most film sources.  If you have none locally you can buy film here.

Processing can also be done locally or there are many mail-in labs which you can find via searching the web


----------



## dots (Nov 14, 2011)

Dcrowephoto - have you made any progress?


----------



## dcrowephoto (Dec 21, 2011)

Sorry for the delay...I haven't taken time to purchase film and figure out how to use it/process the film yet. I'm kindof of the mind to just sell the camera because I don't know how much I may actually use the camera. 

From what I've seen online of pictures taken with the camera, it is an amazing camera - I just don't see myself having much use for it with all the digital cameras available now.


----------



## Mitica100 (Dec 23, 2011)

dcrowephoto said:


> Sorry for the delay...I haven't taken time to purchase film and figure out how to use it/process the film yet. I'm kindof of the mind to just sell the camera because I don't know how much I may actually use the camera.
> 
> From what I've seen online of pictures taken with the camera, it is an amazing camera - I just don't see myself having much use for it with all the digital cameras available now.



I'll take it off your hands...  LOL  Just send it to me.


----------

